# ..The search for Dutch!



## blackdutch (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi, My name is Michele. I have one rabbit. She'son my icon / avatar thinger. Her name is Princess. She is ablackDutch.

I am searching for pedigreed and nice looking Dutch rabbits... So thesearch continues. I found one place, and hopefully I am going to meetthe lady and her bunnies. The website ishttp://www.cuddle-bunnys-patch.com/(oddname, yes I know).

Anyways, the Dutch I might buy is the buck named Sunny. I'm going tosee him in person (okay, maybe in bunny), or maybe one of these cuties:









^^ If I'm not allowed to post that, let me know.



Anyways, it should be fun. April 8th I'm going to the rabbit show tomeet them.. It's in New Jersey somewhere if anyone else is going.


----------



## Lassie (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,Cute bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2006)

How did the meeting and the show go?


----------



## blackdutch (Apr 13, 2006)

I didn't get to go to the show.  I got lost.. 



Oh well, I plan to go to a couple closer to home.

And I'm not sure why the picture changed, but that's not the right one.


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

I haven't been here in a while.. andI have TONS of news!

1) My grandfather found someone who had a littlerof Dutch,just for fun. Turns out, they were nicely marked and typed. Born: April16, 2006. Bred buck to Princess, doeI got forchristmasa few years back on August 6, 2006. Litter duearound Sept. 6.

2) Sept. 7, Around 3pm - Princess delieved! 4 fat, heathly baby buns.And guess what else? I purchased two nice black Dutch bucks from Jill @Cuddle Bunnys Rabbitry. We met up with her. One fits into our breedingprogram, but the other one we didn't really need, we just got him as afreebie (we need does right now).

So our rabbitry has expanded: we started with one, and now we're up to 9! 

Babies:
















^ Pictures are of them were taken today, so I think they would bearound 10 days old. (Forget the date today and computer is not tellingme.)

Mommy rabbit!





One of the bucks we bought from Jill:





The other buck from Jill:





Not sure which buck from Jill:





Mommy in her cage, nest box in the back!





She has been an excellent mother! The babies are nice and fat, a couplehave their eyes open. She delievered 4 healthy, live kits. Two havecorrect markings as far as I can see, one has a black toe another has ahorrible saddle, so those two will be sold as pets, and hopefully we'llbe keeping the other two. (Unless they are bucks and not as good as the3 bucks we have).

So after the bucks we bought from Jill maturea little more,we will breed the nicer one to a doe we bought from the other place.The one's from Jill are the only ones with pedigrees..They are RoyalColor's Rabbitry, Peters', and Kountry Kritters bred I believe. 

So that's my long lost update. 
*Edited spelling.

EDIT: Oh yeah! Looking over my post, I saw the ribbons hanging on thecages.. The two Dutch we bought from the other source we took to theFair. Being the only Dutch there, the buck won Jr. Black Buck (andBOSB)and the Doe won Jr. Black Doe and BOB. The judge gavesome compliments on them and definatly said cross them to smaller ones(they are HUGE for juniors!) which is the reason we bought Jills (theyare smaller), and mine is ideal.


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

Today was fun.. I took the nestbox out and juststared at the kits. They are so cute... they move around, lick/biteeachother, sleep, twitch, etc. They are 11 days old, and I can't waittill they start hopping. Right now they move ina wormyfashion.. the body extends, the hind end follows. 

My Dutchers need names! Some ideas I'm thinking of are: 


*21 Buck:
-
**
K9 Buck:
-Jessie James*

*K8 Buck:
-*

*21 Doe:
-*

*Babies! Unsure of sex at the moment. 
- Rieta (means rope or something in Spanish, a mismark that has a doton the saddle.. almost like a rope hanging from it. Doe only).
- Flash (buck)
**-*

Yeah, as you can see, I'm not good with names. . Any suggestions?


----------



## m_elhurr (Sep 17, 2006)

this is good , ur princess is pure rabbit andthis is make her price expensive cuz i see her children and all of themhave the same type(duch) , take care of them and i love duch so so muchcuz it's so quite


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 18, 2006)

I just typed this lengthy little update and Iwas in the process of uploading pictures, and I checked my email! Therewas a reply to one of my watched topics, so I click on it.. and bye byegoes lengthy update. I stopped as soon as the page started loading, hitbackspace and saw an empty space. 

Oh well. 

Here's the Update!

Buck 21 - thesire of the first litter - has a black sister,Doe 21. We bred her to the littler buck, K9, bought from Jill. We'llbreed her again tomorrow, and she should be due around October 18. YAY!

I was observing the rabbits. They all have names and quite a fewpictures! Here's their "names" and descriptions. (Their "names" aremini-descriptions so that I can tell them apart).

*Mismark* - Mismark is.. the worst marked out of all of them. AHORRIBLE belt, complete mismark. So, he got the name Mismark. Definatlyselling as pet. 

*Cleany/Goodie* - The best marked out of all of them. As far as Ican see, no faults. Quite squirmy, doesn't like to be held. Most likelya keeper.

^ These two are buddies.

*Black Toe* - Black toe has a black toe, which is a DQ in Dutch.We may give her one chance to prove herself as a brooddoe (only ifshe's a doe.) but otherwise, she's sold as a pet. 

*Hooky *- Hooky has a run in her cheek. Same as applies with Black Toe, if she's a doe we may give her a chance.

^ These two are buddies.

Pictures will come as I get them all uploaded!


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry about not showing the pictures earlier. Oh well, here they are!

Pictures: 

General Pics of The Rabbitry: 
















First off, *Mismark!*
















And here's *Black Toe!*
















^ Note: Black Toe's black toe.

Next is *Hooky*, the little rascal.





















Hooky still, refusing to show me his cheek. I guess he doesn't want everyone too see his fault.






Haha, found it sucker! 






Next is *Goodie/Cleanie*! This one, as far I as can tell, has correct markings.
















^ Yikes. I didn't think his saddle was THAT bad. :shock:






^ Looks better here.. Hmmm..






*Hooky and Black Toe!*






*Mismark and Goodie!*






*Buck #21.. The first litter's daddy!*
















*Doe #21, now pregnant (sire will be #K9) ! Buck #21's sister.*











*#K9, Soon-to-be daddy!* (He's a crazy boy! Never stays still.)


























^I had him set up.. and only got his hiney. I guess I should get a better photographer. :tongue

*#K8, K9's full brother (a freebie that came with K8)*






^ Not at all set up.






^ Semi-setup and backing off the thingy!

That's it! Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2006)

Aww.. your babies are all so adorable! :kiss:

I'll take all of them please :wink:

Are the babies allblack or are some chocolate? Its always sohard to tell in pics, the chocolate ones (like my Max)oftenlook black. 

Great Pics!:dutch:rabbithop


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 20, 2006)

All black, sadly. I was hopign for some chocs, but none came out. 

There should be a pretty high chance for a chocolate in litter that isdue. The dam, Doe 21, has a full brother who's a choc, so she must havechocolate in her lines (they don't have pedigrees, so I don't know forsure), and the buck, K9, has a pedigree and his dam was a chocolate.They're expected Oct 18.


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh me gosh, the babies are so adorable now! Theyhave all started hopping in and out of the nestbox.. I was watchingthem during a hyper spree, and they ran like crazy. 

We have doors that open top and bottom cages at the same time, and wehad the buck on top of the mommy + babies out, so we left the cage open(not really open, but not locked) and one of the babies jumped out!:shock:It was little Black Toe. I put him back in and madesure to lock it even if a rabbit was out.

Then, during the hyper spree I was holding one of them (I'm trying tohandle them as much as I can. It's really been working in my opinion..they seem to like human companionship) and I opened the door to put itback in, and one ran rightout! I think it may have been BlackToe, because none of the others would have the guts to go that fast notknowing whats underneath them. It was weird though, the rabbit ran atan angle and seemed to not even have known it would have fallen out.The whole rabbitrys enclosed and all, so nothing happened, I justpicked up the bunny, and put it back in. 

Also, I made a new avatar (at extremely low quality so it would upload)with all the bunnies names/pics. I think it's cute, what do you think?This avatar or the old one I had? 

I'm going to start a new thread soon, because the title is very irrevalent now. 

EDIT: Just wanted to show you guys this banner done for me by someone on agame I play.


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2006)

Love the new avatar and the banner! Looks great!

One thing I would do is to slow it down a bit, that would make it easier to see 

If you want, I can change the title of this thread for you. If you dont want to hassle with starting a new one, that is!

I cant get over how adorable your babies are! I want themall. Speaking of, are you keeping all of them or selling themor what?


----------

